# Help with 4x4x4 Blindfolded?



## rahulkadukar (Dec 10, 2009)

Can you please tell me an optimum algorithm that swaps an Edge piece on UF (Right or left does not matter) and UB (Right or left does not center) on a 4x4x4

It should not be supercube safe and must be as fast as possible


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Dec 10, 2009)

if only two single edges, then this is a parity case, where you use a parity algorithm for it...

but first, what method you will use for 4x4 BLD edges? is it r2? if so, then 2 diagonal edges (not on the same layer like you said) must be swapped, the one to use is to swap DF and UB

but you can swap UF and UB by placing the UB edge next to the UF edge, then preform the parity algorithm (the one for normal speedsolving) then undo the moves to get the edge back to UB

l2 B2 l2 (parity algorithm with only moving inner slice for R and L NOT OUTTER) l2 B2 l2

l2 = only inner L slice NOT OUTTER

so , if it was me, i'd use this parity algorithm

l2 B2 l2 (r2 B2 U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' B2 r2) l2 B2 l2

hope this helps


----------



## shelley (Dec 10, 2009)

Note that the OLL parity alg is not center safe, so if your setup moves involve slices that mess up the U center, you will have to turn the U center 180 before undoing those setup moves.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Dec 10, 2009)

yea i forgot to say that too, but the thing is, i solve all centers first, then i don't worry about it...

and the algorithm i posted, i tried to figure it out such that if centers where solved, will not affect it.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 10, 2009)

I know that there is one more alg that just swaps the two Edges and that does not involve the OLL parity alg. I am looking for that one.


----------



## Faz (Dec 10, 2009)

r U2 r U2 F2 R F2 l' U2 l U2 r2 ?


----------



## Pedro (Dec 10, 2009)

I use x2 r2 U2 r' U2 l U2 l' U2 x l' U2 r' x

swaps UFr and UBr

I'm not entirely sure if it's correct, don't have a 4x4 with me right now, but I think it should work


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> r U2 r U2 F2 R F2 l' U2 l U2 r2 ?



Faz this is definitely wrong


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 10, 2009)

r' U2 r2 U2 r U2 r U2 r2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 l' U2

Changes DF and UB, and is therefor perfect for r2.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 10, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > r U2 r U2 F2 R F2 l' U2 l U2 r2 ?
> ...



Change that R into an r. He meant r U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' U2 l U2 r2.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 10, 2009)

aronpm said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



That is the exact algorithm that I was looking for. Thank you very much


----------



## Pedro (Dec 10, 2009)

Pedro said:


> I use x2 r2 U2 r' U2 l U2 l' U2 x l' U2 r' x
> 
> swaps UFr and UBr
> 
> I'm not entirely sure if it's correct, don't have a 4x4 with me right now, but I think it should work



I was missing a U2

x2 r2 U2 r' U2 l U2 l' U2 x *U2* l' U2 r' x


----------

